# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Upgrade Dual Flush Toilet Mechanism

## GraemeCook

The float arm inside the cistern broke earlier today and a quick dash to M10 & Bunnings indicated that the float arms may be redundant, and that a replacement inlet valve mechanism would only cost around $20.  But everything was "made in china" & I am nervous.... 
The toilet is 20 - 25 year old Fowler with porcelain bowl and cistern and it matches the wash basin, soap dishes, etc,.   It is probably one of the earlier dual flush models and my (rough) estimate is that it uses 12-15 litres of water on full flush and 5-7 litres on half flush.   The bowl, presumably, is designed to operate with that water flow. 
Replacing the inlet valve mechanism seems easy.  Any suggestions for a good reliable brand? 
While I am at it, is it worth replacing the entire outlet valve mechanism.  The plastic must be getting fatigued after 25 years (?) good service and preventative maintenance might be the best option.   But those outlet valve kits at the Big-Chains only seemed to deliver 6 litres at full flush - this may not be adequate for my classic bowl.   What are my options?   I've been told it is irreplaceable... and that we do not want to replace the porcelain cistern and/or bowl. 
Any guidance on the technology, my best strategy, and good reliable brands/models will be much appreciated. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## China

Is the the type with brass tube for the arm, if so you just solder it, I also would not take what Bunnings and Mitre 10 say as the final word try a plumbing supply, if all else fails I replaced mine five years ago with a "made in china unit" there was not any choice I have had no problems with it

----------


## GraemeCook

> Is the the type with brass tube for the arm, if so you just solder it, I also would not take what Bunnings and Mitre 10 say as the final word try a plumbing supply, if all else fails I replaced mine five years ago with a "made in china unit" there was not any choice I have had no problems with it

  No, China,  it was the plastic fitting between the alloy arm and the float ball that broke.   Real plumbing suppliers do not open on a Sunday.....  Will talk elsewhere tomorrow. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## wonderplumb

A coroma inlet valve will do the trick, as will a Fluidmaster.

----------


## GraemeCook

> A coroma inlet valve will do the trick, as will a Fluidmaster.

  
Thanks Wonderplum. 
Local plumbing specialist store also recommended the Coroma/Fowler QuietFlow inlet valve assembly which I got. 
How about my second question.   The outlet dual flush valve assembly must be getting tired and presumably does not have an infinite life.   How do I replace it when the time comes?   The ones I saw at the BigChains do not seem to pass enough water for my old bowl. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## wonderplumb

Replace the whole suite usually. They last a long long time the old fowler and caroma units, you may find that the internals are the same on your toilet and you can still get parts for them.

----------


## GraemeCook

> *Replace the whole suite usually.* They last a long long time the old fowler and caroma units, you may find that the internals are the same on your toilet and you can still get parts for them.

  Thanks again Wonderplum 
Replacement of the suite is not an option unless it is the only option - SWMBO has spoken, and the cistern matches everything in the bathroom.... 
I know I cannot put a modern 6/3 cistern above my old toilet bowl that was designed for the old 11/5.5 cistern.   BigChains have replacement 6/3 dual flush mechanisms, but not the older 11/5.5 ones.  I forgot to ask at plumbers store when I was there last Monday - silly me.   The old dual flush mechanism may go on for years, or it may fail tomorrow - the plastic looks tired... 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## wonderplumb

What colour is the guts of the outlet valve? Is it a big square boxy looking thing that's a pinkish or perhaps grey sort of colour?

----------


## GraemeCook

> What colour is the guts of the outlet valve? Is it a big square boxy looking thing that's a pinkish or perhaps grey sort of colour?

  
The box part is grey, (dam for the half flush) and the actual working parts are light blue, dark blue and white.  It is labled "REBA WARE" but I cannot find any model names or numbers. 
The push/pull flush button is in the middle of the lid and the hole is 27mm. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## wonderplumb

Aah it has the push pull. You can buy replacement dual flush outlet valves that are a universal fit for around $100 that will suit that cistern lid.

----------


## GraemeCook

> Aah it has the push pull. You can buy replacement dual flush outlet valves that are a universal fit for around $100 that will suit that cistern lid.

  
Thanks, once again Wonderplumb.   I will have a good look at those available next time I am near the plumbing centre.   Then I will know for sure what to do when it eventually fails.   This has removed the threat  "..... you are just saying that the nice ceramic cistern will have to be replaced by an ugly plastic one...." 
SWMBO says you are a darling - just relaying 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## wonderplumb

I'll take that  :Smilie:

----------


## justonething

Hi Graeme, 
I'm in a similar situation except that my WC is a Armitage Shank which is no longer sold in Australia. Anyhow, I went to Bunnies today and bought myself the fluidmaster inlet float valve and the Fix-A-Loo outlet valve and a few bits and pieces. First I disconnected the inlet connection, and after undoing a couple of wing nuts. I took the whole cistern out. Replacing both the inlet and outlet is pretty straight forward once the cistern's out. My original outlet valve is the box type, perhaps not dissimilar to yours.

----------


## GraemeCook

Thanks Justonething 
Yes,  Mine looks identical to yours.   The Fix-a-Loo outlet valve seems to fit all cisterns with a button hole from 12-50 mm, so it should easily cope with the 25 mm hole in the top of my cistern. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## looseless

Graeme, 
I know that your missus doesn't want a plastic cistern but............... 
You can buy a Caroma dual flush cistern for $70-80 (cheaper than they were 20 years ago)  including seat and cover plate at Bunnings. 
 I know that they are only 6/3 cisterns, but I have replaced a few over the years on the old pans previously served by a 9-11 litre flush.  I have advised the customer that ideally we could replace the pan, but to save them money we could try replacing the cistern only.  If the new cistern didn't fully flush the bowl then they would need to replace it.  I haven't had to go back and put in a new pan yet.  I replaced two cisterns at my sister's place 6 months ago, and no problems. 
Those old Armitage Shanks cisterns are temperamental and often leak.   Often the outlet valve doesn't drop down and seal properly after flushing. 
It's up to you, but I would recommend replacing the cistern.  Don't buy any "bargain" brands of cisterns - most are rubbish and don't work well.  Parts are difficult or impossible to get.  \ 
Caroma's stand the test of time and you can always get parts.  In my experience you will get 10-15 years service before you've got to replace a washer. 
Good luck, whichever way you go.   :Biggrin:   :Wink 1:

----------


## GraemeCook

> Graeme, 
> I know that your missus doesn't want a plastic cistern but............... 
> You can buy a Caroma dual flush cistern for $70-80 (cheaper than they were 20 years ago)  including seat and cover plate at Bunnings.

  
Thanks Looseless.  Good sound advice, even cheaper than an upgrade kit, but unfortunately fails the WAF test.   She likes the porcelain bathroom suite - end of story. 
No great rush, but I will probably go with the Fluidmaster replacement kit - assume that they are a reliable brand, or is there better available??   From my reading of the literature this should change my cistern from 11/5.5  to around 11/3. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------

